# Teaching vs Nursing



## Linda (14 Oct 2012)

Hi there

I'm looking for a bit of advise, ive been looking to go back to college for a while now and i think i might just bite the bullet . the only thing holding me back is that i have kids at home so im hoping to use the next year to save some bit and work part-time next year. the kind of courses that interest me are teaching and nursing but i dont know which one i should look for. i had considered doing pre-school teaching in st nicholas college but it will take 6 years as the affordable option (plus this is actually a partime course which would suit)- has anyone done this course or know of the prospects after?

then my main options are nursing or primary teaching - does anyone know if either is a good idea with the way things are these days.

I had thought of a distance learning course also but these kinda of options dont seem to be available with distance learning (unless you already have a degree where you can then go through Hibernian which i dont have)

Anyone that has any advise at all would be greatly appreciated


----------



## laois1 (14 Oct 2012)

With all the holidays/bank holidays and the short working hours I d go for the teaching option everytime. Nursing would have to be less attractive with the long working hours/shift systems, plus you would need a childminder/creche which would take a nice chunk out of your salary. Nursing has become overly bureaucratic with a huge emphasis on writing up documents, SOPs etc, all additional administration which causes a lot of additional pressure and are now unavoidable. I know a lot of nurses all suffering from stress related to the job to varying degrees, many want to get out for these reasons and all would have preferred teaching with the benefit of hindsight. Nursing can be a thankless job and the pay does not reflect the degree of responsibility IMO.


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2012)

laois1 said:


> With all the holidays/bank holidays and the short working hours I d go for the teaching option everytime. Nursing would have to be less attractive with the long working hours/shift systems, plus you would need a childminder/creche which would take a nice chunk out of your salary. Nursing has become overly bureaucratic with a huge emphasis on writing up documents, SOPs etc, all additional administration which causes a lot of additional pressure and are now unavoidable. I know a lot of nurses all suffering from stress related to the job to varying degrees, many want to get out for these reasons and all would have preferred teaching with the benefit of hindsight. Nursing can be a thankless job and the pay does not reflect the degree of responsibility IMO.



I’m sure you could find plenty of teachers who would give a list of reasons why teaching is less attractive (stress etc).

Having said that, if the OP has children at home then teaching is probably the better option as the hours are fixed with no shift work. 
Both teaching and nursing have short hours (less than 39 a week) but it’s the fixed nature of teaching and the exceptionally long holidays that makes it more attractive. I would say that teaching is considerably more stressful though and the pay for new hires is far less attractive than it used to be.

Neither option is very attractive at the moment for the same reason; there’s very few jobs out there in either area.


----------



## Sandals (15 Oct 2012)

laois1 said:


> With all the holidays/bank holidays and the short working hours Id go for the teaching option everytime.



Its sooo simple from the outside looking in...unfort not the case at all, think late at night/early morning getting school work ready for next day etc....I missed my first daughters first day at school. 

nurses get the hours done in 3/4 shifts so if uv a childminder with flexibility/husband at home its great plus you can change shifts etc.


----------



## Sandals (15 Oct 2012)

Linda, thinking more about it, Id ask myself which job area would I prefer to work in, are my qualities suited to it etc....its no good the job suiting your family etc and you hate the actual work...


----------



## Linda (15 Oct 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I think i need to have a good long think about this one cause both career paths interest me for different reasons and the hours for either doesnt bother me (but obv the hours for teaching would be helpful with having kids). Love to work with kids and I have been a member of the red cross years ago which gave me an interest in nursing.


----------



## Leper (16 Oct 2012)

1. There are little or no jobs in teaching. Ask the Teacher Training Colleges what hours their graduates are working in teaching? The lucky new teachers are relieving people on Maternity Leave. Some scrape a few hours here and there. Most are unemployed.

2. There is less hope for a job in Ireland after graduating in Nursing. Again go to the universities and ask how many of the graduate nurses are employed in Ireland. You will be surprised to hear that in a group that I am aware and of 200 graduates 194 emigrated mainly to the UK, the remaining six have gone to a Nursing Agency in the hope of picking up a few hours.


----------



## Dermot (16 Oct 2012)

I do not know enough about work opportunities in the nursing field but there would appear to be very little opportunities in secondary teaching. I have a son who qualified with a 2.1 degree earlier this year and has made over 60 applications already and just got 1 interview.  At that interview he was told they had selected 19 to be interviewed and while he was waiting he spoke to 3 who were waiting and they were between 3 and 7 years out of college without ever having gotten a full time post even for 1 year. The schools who did reply to his applications stated that as he did not have any experience that they could not offer him an interview. I am aware of a secondary teacher who retired early who was back teaching the following term. My son is not qualified in that particular teachers subject but I am sure there were plenty of unemployed young teachers who are. I feel very sorry for him and when I think of all the financial sacrifices that were made to put him through college. It looks as though like a lot of others he will be emigrating next year. Very sad for all.


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2012)

cashier said:


> I don't know about teachers but you are dead right about the situation with Irish nurses, whole classes are emigrating to the UK, Australia and Canada and have been doing for the last number of years. It is so sad especially when they needed right now so badly in their own country and all we hear about is cutbacks, cutbacks and more cutbacks in the Health and Social Care Services.



Why is the state spending millions training nurses we don't need?
There's a large enough pool of qualified nurses to last us for years. The same goes for teachers. Madness.


----------



## rustbucket (16 Oct 2012)

Very little going on in teaching. You have to be willing to pick up scraps and do what you can extra curricular wise (sport, music, drama, bus driving) for nothing to try to make yourself invaluable to a school.

I qualified in 2009 and there is no sign of a full time job on the horizon. Have been lucky to pick up a few hours in the same school for the last few years but they really are scraps and every year I have to wait until August to hear if I still have them.

Have applied for approximately 60 jobs over last 3 years. about 5 responses and 2 interviews.

Newly qualified teachers do not stand a chance.

1. You have to hope that a job comes up with your subject or a combination of your subjects
2. Half the jobs advertised are already 'sewn up' by people already in the schools (they have to legally advertise)
3. For those that are genuine advertisements, you are competing with people who have been scraping hours for the last 5-6 years and gaining experience.
4. If you are one of the lucky ones to get a job a NQ teacher starts on 10-15% less than that of someone doing exactly the same job.

The only things going at the moment are a couple of Career breaks or Maternity cover contracts which are a load of bull. They get you experience but for most of them they do not count as your own hours, there are no guarantees they will be renewed (therefore no job security of any kind). Worst of all you do all the work for the year and the person you are covering for gets paid for the holidays while you get diddly squat!


----------



## johnno09 (16 Oct 2012)

Probably better opportunities with a degree in Early Childhood Care & Ed or Montessori or a fetac level 5 and 6 in childcare. 

Teaching for 100% sure is a dead loss employment wise. Im not familiar with the nursing situation in detail but Ive heard its not good either.


----------



## browtal (16 Oct 2012)

Hi, I have one daughter a teacher and the other a nurse. I have to say that they both love their work and love going into work. Both work the same amount of hours and similar pay. Nurses generally work 4 days a week now and have 3 days off. Nursing seem to work harder on keeping up to date on studying, my daughter is a theatre nurse and always studying to keep up to date, which she loves also.
As for the job prospects currently, nobody knows.Good luck Browtal


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Oct 2012)

Purple said:


> Why is the state spending millions training nurses we don't need?
> There's a large enough pool of qualified nurses to last us for years. The same goes for teachers. Madness.


 
This is a hugely important question that is not even being talked about politically, you could also ask the same about the large numbers of courses that are still being done in the construction industry.

I suppose there is always a time lag between economic recovery and education catching up to meet the requisite demand, but I don't see that happening for a good long time.


----------



## SarahMc (17 Oct 2012)

I'm afraid there are extremely few opportunities in both. Health care for the elderly is a growing industry, and there may be opportunities there in agency work. I would think very carefully before embarking on either course. I think it's fine for young school leavers who can emigrate upon graduation, but you are more tied.


----------



## Marion (17 Oct 2012)

Teaching or engineering or accountancy or scientific studies, or journalism or administration, or lecturing , or whatever else one might decide to do with ones degree. My position is anything but teaching.


As may I say a  good teacher with a proven track record, with many years of experience I would not advise my nieces or nephews to consider teaching as a career.

 I have actively discouraged them. 

My advice has not always been heeded! But hey, I still love them. 


It is a completely different career  now to the one that I chose many moons ago.

Marion


----------



## Threadser (17 Oct 2012)

I have been teaching for the past 20 years and have a family tradition of teaching going back to my great grandparents. However the detrimental changes that have come into teaching  profession in the past couple of years have meant an end to this tradition. None of the next generation will be encouraged to take it up as profession.


----------



## Leper (18 Oct 2012)

Purple said:


> Why is the state spending millions training nurses we don't need?
> There's a large enough pool of qualified nurses to last us for years. The same goes for teachers. Madness.


 
Last I heard, it costs €57000 to train a nurse.  You're right why are we wasting so much money for jobs that are not there?


----------



## SarahMc (18 Oct 2012)

Leper said:


> Last I heard, it costs €57000 to train a nurse.  You're right why are we wasting so much money for jobs that are not there?



Well you could argue the same for Arts, music, art in fact numerous 3rd level courses. We educate our young adults in lots of skills that the economy does not need. 
I actually agree with the introduction of 3rd level fees and a student loan system, with incentives to study in areas with a skills deficit.


----------



## Dermot (18 Oct 2012)

Sadly it looks like that only those with the contacts now will get the jobs in their chosen profession and the rest can emigrate. Everything has changed and yet nothing has changed.


----------



## Linda (20 Oct 2012)

Dermot said:


> Sadly it looks like that only those with the contacts now will get the jobs in their chosen profession and the rest can emigrate. Everything has changed and yet nothing has changed.


 
This is very true in every kind of job now , its very disheartening , thanks for all the advise


----------



## Leper (20 Oct 2012)

rustbucket said:


> Very little going on in teaching. You have to be willing to pick up scraps and do what you can extra curricular wise (sport, music, drama, bus driving) for nothing to try to make yourself invaluable to a school.
> 
> I qualified in 2009 and there is no sign of a full time job on the horizon. Have been lucky to pick up a few hours in the same school for the last few years but they really are scraps and every year I have to wait until August to hear if I still have them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dermot (20 Oct 2012)

I know there will be people out there with different views but I will give you my experience having been on a board of management of a NS for two different terms and having spoken to members of other boards of management. It is the Priest who invariably is the chairman of NS's run by the catholic church who makes the decision on the appointment of NS teachers.  If you are going for a position in such a scenario and there is another teacher who has a priest contact you can forget about it.  The interview system is generally a charade, just ticking boxs. The rule structure as set out in the cpsma handbook gives them this authority.  The overall board of management have little or no authority or influence in appointments. I have seen it at close quarters


----------



## Leper (20 Oct 2012)

Dermot said:


> . . .  The overall board of management have little or no authority or influence in appointments. I have seen it at close quarters


 
Serious stuff, Cashier.


----------



## Vanessa (22 Oct 2012)

Just be thankful that our kids are being educated in skills that are needed elsewhere. All mine are abroad having received third level qualifications in Ireland. I have given up all hope of this country being right for years. As for educating them for jobs that the economy needs 10 years ago people were rushing into construction studies, auctioneering etc. Its only the likes of Kenny Bruton Rabbitte etc who have ripped the taxpayer off for years with their salaries that will be comfortable in Ireland. If I can get a decent price for the house I,m back to the UK. Biggest mistake I made was to ever come back


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Oct 2012)

Vanessa said:


> Just be thankful that our kids are being educated in skills that are needed elsewhere. All mine are abroad having received third level qualifications in Ireland. I have given up all hope of this country being right for years. As for educating them for jobs that the economy needs 10 years ago people were rushing into construction studies, auctioneering etc. Its only the likes of Kenny Bruton Rabbitte etc who have ripped the taxpayer off for years with their salaries that will be comfortable in Ireland. If I can get a decent price for the house I,m back to the UK. Biggest mistake I made was to ever come back


 
Do you not think there's a contradiction between the biggest mistake you made was coming back here and the fact that your children were educated for free in this State?

Blaming the oppostion (as was) for the crisis is pathetic. Have fun in the UK.


----------



## SPUDZ (22 Oct 2012)

Don't understand those who are saying that there are no jobs in nursing in Ireland. I have several friends who are CONSTANTLY turning down agency work with the hospitals begging them to come in as they are so short of staff....Dunno...most of this work is in Dublin and surronding areas...


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2012)

looking2011 said:


> I am working in I.T. where there is a severe skills shortage here in Ireland right now. I am the only Irish person in my team and am surrounded by people who have been flown in from abroad to fill the skills shortage.
> This country is insane.



We can't get skilled people either; nearly all our new hires are Polish and English and even then it's hard to find the right skills.


----------



## Dermot (23 Oct 2012)

In particular to the last two posters my son has a 2.1 degree in secondary teaching and recently qualified without a hope of securing a job in his area. He got an honour in honours maths in the Leaving Cert but he did not follow this line for teaching. What should he do in order to gain a qualification in IT that would give him a good chance of finding employment in the IT field with potential for reasonably good earnings into the future. He is aged 21 and in a part time job unrelated to teaching. Good advice would be greatly appreciated as hopefully it would avoid immigration.


----------



## Dermot (23 Oct 2012)

looking2011 thank you for your reply. I know it is another big bill after having paid all his bills for the last 4 years. I am not terribly well up on all of this but are the courses you referred to part time or full time and how long are the courses. Thank you for your time


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2012)

I'm not looking for graduates at all (though some of our guys have engineering diploma and degree qualifications). I need skilled tradespeople for precision engineering. It took us over 6 months to find a welder that was any use, lack of skilled people is the biggest problem we face; we'd hire 10 staff tomorrow if we could find them.


----------



## Leper (23 Oct 2012)

We're talking Teaching -V- Nursing here guys.  I think it is time to bring the lot to a close.  Despite what one poster said about agencies finding it difficult to acquire Nurses, this is not true.  Nurses have retired from HSE, some have returned from abroad,  every years sees hundreds of nurses qualifying.  We are overloaded with nurses for years and will be for years to come.

Forget about decent careers in Teaching and Nursing in Ireland.  It's time to stop kidding ourselves.  The job source has dried up - a terrible pity.


----------



## SarahMc (23 Oct 2012)

I would advise anyone who is considering returning to study to read some reports from Forfas relating to skills supply and shortage. Shortages in IT, sales, science and personal care. Lots more detail in the reports.

I think returning as a mature student means you really have to think it all out. Younger people can emigrate, take career diversions or uturns etc, they are luxuries unafforded the mature graduate.


----------



## SPUDZ (23 Oct 2012)

Leper; Despite what one poster said about agencies finding it difficult to acquire Nurses said:
			
		

> [/B]bombarded"with phone calls for work from agency and hospitals where they do agency work.Perhaps it is because they are very experienced and great at their job that they are so much in demand (unlike perhaps recent grads with no experience).


----------



## SarahMc (23 Oct 2012)

But agency work is unsecure by it's nature. It won't get you a mortgage, security that the mortage or rent will be paid next month, sick pay, maternity pay, a pension, holiday pay, an opportunity to progress within in your career, an opportunity to forge relationships with colleagues. 
If the only work afforded to graduates is agency, it's a career to be avoided IMO.

But yes, I agree, mid career nurses I know have their pick of agency work.


----------

